# Lets Build a Vacuum Syphon



## darinventions (Dec 31, 2015)

So here's all the items an tools you'll need to get started ..We'll begin by taking the vacuum apart an disposing of unnecessary parts&attachments..


----------



## darinventions (Dec 31, 2015)

You'll also need a Hacksaw or Jigsaw


----------



## darinventions (Dec 31, 2015)

Start with all the screws but don't lose them..You'll need them for reassembly..


----------



## darinventions (Dec 31, 2015)

This vacuum has a extra motor so cut the wires an put the housing back together ..you can go ahead an tighten all the screws..


----------



## darinventions (Dec 31, 2015)

Now its time for plastic surgery..remove any unnecessary parts of the housing ..on this one i cut off the extended part that went to the brush an the little bubble vent which is right over the vacuum port...


----------



## darinventions (Dec 31, 2015)

Now we're ready to attach our funnel ..you can use a real funnel or make one out of bottle with a spout ..for this demonstration ill use the bottle..cut your bottle with a utility knive as evenly as you can..it don't have to be perfect ..then place it over the vacuum port an mark around it with your magic marker...


----------



## darinventions (Dec 31, 2015)

Run your tubing into the funnel tip backwards firmly ..see where it stops an trim the funnel tip until hose go's though snuggly..on other end of hose put a mark about a 1/2" from the end an pull hose though until mark is visible..then unscrew funnel tip from funnel base..


----------



## darinventions (Dec 31, 2015)

Now we're ready to glue our funnel on...put a heavy bead of silicon on the vacuum where you marked it earlier with the marker..try to keep your silicon bead center of the mark..then stick the funnel on center of the bead..wet your finger an smooth the bead around the funnel ...after that put the vacuum somewhere in a upright position an let sit overnight ..


----------



## darinventions (Dec 31, 2015)

Now grab your lid an piece of wood an drill...hold the lid tight while drilling two holes in the lid..make sure to have top of lid against the wood while you drill ...


----------



## darinventions (Dec 31, 2015)

Now take the hose with the funnel tip an the other lose hose an stick them through the lid..next take a small amount of silicon on your finger an seal around the hoses inside and out...then place it out of way somewhere with the hoses held upright an let sit overnight ...


----------



## darinventions (Dec 31, 2015)

You can use a glass jar or a rigid plastic jar..i chose the plastic for this demonstration...after the silicon has dried ..mount the vacuum in your desired location ..plug it in...screw your lid on an ENYOY..


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice! I really liked how you marked the wood "Wood" to avoid confusion! :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 31, 2015)

Very cool darinventions!

Do you suppose that rig would have enough suction to draw through a small semi-closed 3 step scrubber system?

I know it could be hard on the motor but it would be easy and cheap enough to replace. Maybe even have a spare prepped and ready to go in case it shut down in the middle of a refine...

Thanks for the posts. You've my gears turning, I feel some ideas percolating!


----------



## MarcoP (Dec 31, 2015)

Will be hard on the motor but filing up the jar, or more in series, with peroxide and or caustic soda could help in many ways.

Marco


----------



## upcyclist (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice! With some alterations you could use it to vacuum filter as well...


----------



## darinventions (Dec 31, 2015)

To Goran: i know right...its like some of the warning labels on stuff now days ..
To UncleBenBen: yes it will,i had one going for a while before i built my big fume hood..had no problems with it an still use the vacuum part of it...


----------



## darinventions (Dec 31, 2015)

upcyclist said:


> Nice! With some alterations you could use it to vacuum filter as well...


actually I've got one hooked to my Kimax 1000ml. vacuum (can't remember what you call it) but my Bauchnor funnel sits on it..probably spelled it wrong ..anyway the vacuum on it is a two speed (high&low)...don't have to use high hardly ever..(i remembered what you call it now) its a Erlenmeyer filter flask


----------



## darinventions (Dec 31, 2015)

OK Are you ready for your (WHAT!!!) moment ? My sure youknow about precipitating your PM's with copper an a air pump from a fishtank...Well check this out..put your solution in a 1/2 or 1gal. pickle jar..drill a hole in the lid for your vacuum line..next drill a(5/8")hole 1"away for some1/2"copper tubing ...now find an old 5gal.bucket an drill a 5/8"hole close to center of the bucket ..after that cut out a square on the side of the bucket from the bottom going up about 6"by6"...this is for your hand..get about 4'or so of copper tubing..stick it through the hole in the bucket..now line it up with the hole in your jar an run it to the bottom ..let the bucket down to cover the jar..then push it to the side alittle so that the tubing looks slanted..now hook your vacuum line into the jar through the square hole...turn on the vacuum an wahlah...the vacuum pulls air through the tubing as it precipitates..


----------



## darinventions (Jan 1, 2016)

I forgot to mention that you need the setup that i discribed above so if the suction tube pulls in any solution it will be caught in the jar an not all inside your vacuum


----------

